# Eek And Laughing, Plaintiffs v. Mattp, Defendant



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

We, the following smileys, , (Eek) and :laughing:, (Laughing), bring forth the following suit against Mattp, henceforth known as, "The Defendant".

As of this time, we seek injuctive relief to disallow any further unnecessary and frivolous usage of our Smiley Characters without Just and Due Cause.

Mattp, How do You Plead?



















Ed


----------



## Mattp (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you took my post the wrong way. I was just giving you some shit. All this time I thought I was on the "in". How long am I bannned for using the faces? Please tell me only like a week. Once again I think you took my post the wrong way. My thought is just bc it's yours doesn't mean youre qualifed to work on it. Ed you know I worship the ground you walk on. OK Im done ass kissing :icon_lol:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

The Plaintiff may call and swear in his first two witnesses.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ed the Roofer*  
_Finally, the State allows a Home Owner to do their own shingling, which obviously is their right of ownership, but I do believe that the inspection process should be stricter for all roofs installed to get rid of the curdle and only leave the cream of the crop around._

Quote: *Mattp*
So you think because they own their house they have the right to shinlge it? Yeah they probably do. Do you also believe that a person should be able to perform their own heart surgery?:laughing: 



*Mr. Eek and Mr. Laughing, Do you not take these proceeding seriously?*

*At this time and point, I ask for a brief continuance, so that the two witnesses may be allowed to get control of themselves.*





Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Mattp said:


> I think you took my post the wrong way. I was just giving you some shit. All this time I thought I was on the "in". How long am I bannned for using the faces? Please tell me only like a week. Once again I think you took my post the wrong way. My thought is just bc it's yours doesn't mean youre qualifed to work on it. Ed you know I worship the ground you walk on. OK Im done ass kissing :icon_lol:


You know, that I can retrieve your original pre-edited post, so speak the Truth Mr. Defendant. (The TRUTH.....You Can't Handle The Truth.....) :laughing:
*Quote: Mattp: "Uh I think Ive been falsely acussed"*


All in good fun.....

Ed


----------



## Mattp (Nov 30, 2008)

Honestly I wrote the original post about being falsely acussed then went back to see what this was about. I had forgot about my post of calling out The Honorable Ed The Roofer. So will I receive a PM stating when my probation starts and ends on using the icons?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Just kidding Matt.

Don't worry, your Smiley priveledges are not suspended.....YET. :laughing:

Ed


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

Smiley probation....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

